# Anyone have experience in setting up a Ltd or Limited company?



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Just as the title says. I'm in the process of moving from PAYE to Limited or Ltd but need some advice. 

Does anyone have first hand experience of this? 

I have been told by a few about an umbella company called Bedouin. Anyone ever had dealings with this company? 

Thanks 
Jenny


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use these guys, very quick and simple

http://www.companiesmadesimple.com/

not a fan of umbrella companies, sometimes they are OK, but it depends on the person and the situation...

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jen most of people in Oil go to Free Lance Euro etc , but i think best get a trusted accountant to sort it out, as find the FLE type companies not getting you claiming the correct stuff etc, just ask a few of guy's Girls in oil industry that have been 1 man band ltd companies for a while thease seem to start of with the FLE type then see the light, there are other companied like this as well but lack of experience with some staff i have seen was not the best imho


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> I use these guys, very quick and simple
> 
> http://www.companiesmadesimple.com/
> 
> ...


+ 1 for this site - have used them myself :thumb:


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I've used a company called Brookson - www.brookson.co.uk - worth looking at their website and giving them a phone if you like what you see or need more advice.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I use these guys.

https://www.theformationscompany.com/


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I use these brolly peeps :thumb:


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I use NASA Consulting, first class service for almost a year now. (that's how long I've been with them)


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

This has been put on hold for a bit. My situation has changed some what so just waiting to see what happens. 

Thanks for your input thou


----------

